# liquid fertilizer vs fertilizer tabs



## agdavis (Jun 23, 2006)

go to www.gregwatson.com to get dry ferts for a whole lot less than those tabs.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I use both. The tabs are important if you have bottom feeders like swords. Believe me - I lost several before wising up and adding the tabs.


----------



## tonyhipps (Sep 4, 2006)

You really need both for a well rounded fert regimen. The only thing that I really noticed first hand was that if I used only liquid ferts and no under gravel tabs or commercially available slow releasing substrates was that my stem plants started producing roots on their stems and leaves in the middle of the water column and this was very unsightly.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Stem plants just naturally produce aerial roots, whether they have an under substrate root system or not. My Ludwigia used to grow very large root systems under the substrate, but it still produced lots of aerial roots too. Plants will get their nutrients where ever they can find them, and that includes sword plants.


----------



## tonyhipps (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input hoppy. Since I went to eco-complete and flourish tabs I havn't had roots growing from my stem plants into the water column for about a year and a half now. Any ideas as to what might cause this phenomenon?
Here are my parameters: (PH-6.4, KH-4 dCH = CO2-47mpq), (GH 3dH), (NH3, NH4, NO2 & NO3 0ppm), (Fe 1.0ppm).
72 Gallon Bow Front 48"long X 24" High 12"-18" Deep in front
2-32 watt T-8 6500K
6-26 watt compact fluorescent DIY screw in spiral bulbs 6500K
All lighting is timed to 12 hours of light with a mid-day siesta period of two hours which successfully keeps algae at bay.
1- magnum 350 canister filter (no chemical media used)
2- DIY 2ltr Yeast reactors connected with a T-valve and released into the filter intake. 
30% weekly water change

I appreciate any advice you can offer.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not sure what would cause a typical stem plant to stop producing aerial roots. It isn't even obvious to me what the aerial roots are used for by the plant. All plants, even terrestrial ones, can obtain ferts thru the leaves, so aerial roots aren't really a necessity for them. Underground roots can be used to anchor the plant in a current, to feed nutrients to the plant, or some other use (?) Several years ago I had a 120 gallon tank, with soil layer under the gravel substrate, high light and very limited fertilizing and CO2. My stem plants still produced aerial roots, even thought I used Jobes sticks for undergravel fertilizing.


----------

